# Freezing Sausage



## brewz (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey experts!

I have a question about freezing meat that's bothering me. First let me tell you what I'm using so you can give the best advice.

I bought a Dynaglow Signature vertical smoker, LEM .35 grinder, LEM 5lb stuffer, Foodsaver vacuum sealer, and an upright freezer. I've made several batches of different sausages with somewhat success. I might change the seasonings to my personal preferences is the only thing that wasn't successful for me.

Now, on several different sites I have read that sausage only lasts about 30 days frozen before it starts to turn rancid. Is this true? If so, I have a lot of friends to gather so they can eat up my half full freezer of meat. If true, this will certainly limit my sausage making.

Any input on your experiences with freezing are appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## crazzycajun (Aug 30, 2017)

What kind of sausauge I've eaten summer sausage that was well over a year old. Smarter people than me will be by there are some smart sausauge gurus on this forum.


----------



## brewz (Aug 30, 2017)

So far in the freezer I have brats, breakfast, Italian, and Irish Bangers. Today I'm throwing some Andouille in the smoker.


----------



## link (Aug 30, 2017)

I made Kielbasa for Easter and vacuum packed it (i did fresh and smoked). I had some of it for lunch today (fresh) and it was awesome. So it was 5 months old and no problems. 

Link


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 30, 2017)

I pack them in vacuum bags, freeze and then vacuum seal. I've eaten sausage a year old with no problem or change in flavor.


----------



## highlife4me (Aug 30, 2017)

I think most sausages taste the best AFTER they have been in the freezer for a couple months if they are frozen properly,  that time allows the seasoning and smoke flavor meld a bit.  I have had sausage that was 3 years old and vacuum packed and they tasted great.  But on the other hand I have had sausage poorly wrapped in freezer paper or just thrown in a ziplock and froze for a couple months and was unedible because of all the freezer burn.


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 30, 2017)

highlife4me said:


> I think most sausages taste the best AFTER they have been in the freezer for a couple months if they are frozen properly,  that time allows the seasoning and smoke flavor meld a bit.


I agree with that. I've also noticed that smoked salmon is better after freezing for a while as well.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 31, 2017)

B, My vac sealed  sausage links taste fine  4-5 months later BUT my bulk sausage wrapped once in freezer paper starts to taste a "little off " after 3 months or so.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2017)

I have some sausage over 2 years old vac packed & frozen.

When thawed, I can't tell the difference from when I made it.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2017)

Alright---This should put your mind at ease:

A number years ago, my Son got some Venison Fresh Sausage made from one of his deer.

It was the most bland sausage I ever had.

I took the last 7 Rings from the freezer, after they were in there for over a year, and thawed them out.

Then I cure them with Tender Quick, like I cure Bacon, leaving them in sausage form, and curing going by thickness of the sausage.

After curing, I smoked them, and they were one of the Tastiest Smoked Sausage I have ever eaten.

These were one of the first things I ever Smoked.

No problem freezing sausage!

Bear


----------



## blaise (Sep 1, 2017)

My experiences with freezing sausage-----most sausage will freeze well for long periods ( 6 months to a couple years ), but here are some caveats.

 Sausage with strong flavors, like strong Italian cheese, fresh garlic may become overpowering or loose the flavor all together if frozen for long periods.

  Sausage with wines and vinegar may not freeze well.

  Real wet sausage may not freeze well.

  Temperature is important-----10 or 20 degrees below zero is not the same as freezing at 10 degrees above-----chest freezer versus fridge freezer.

  Proper vac pack can make all the difference.

Blaise


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 1, 2017)

I also am a home sausage making nut, We do 200# a year for family and friends. We Vac seal some and the wife will wrap in brown freezer paper. She won't let anyone else wrap she is very particular about it and we very seldom have had anything freezer burn. We have some sausage almost 2 yrs old we found in the freezer and still good to.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 1, 2017)

With freezing it has more to do with the way the meat was wrapped for freezing than anything else IMO.

Freezer paper, zip lock bags, zip lock freezer bags, and wrapped with foil or plastic wrap are the least protective.  Better protection means longer storage time.  Basically when frozen, the meat is going to try and loose moisture if possible and that is what causes freezer burn.  The more the moisture from the ice crystals can escape, the quicker it happens.  If you are finding ice crystals or "frost" on meat in your bag or wrapping, it's not going to last long at all.

Vacuum bagging is the way to go, but the quality the bag construction also makes a difference.  There are some bags that are better than others.  The best are the 3 layer (or more) bags with different barrier layer material made for long term commercial storage.  Some of the less expensive store brand bags are OK, but not so great for long term freezer storage. It ends up being a "you get what you pay for" situation.  My logic is why toss $20 worth of sausage 1 year from now because I saved $0.25 on the vacuum bag.  Also on bags I use for long term storage, I double seal "just in case" as I have seen heat seals that "looked" perfect actually leak down in a couple of hours which gives that slack space for ice crystal frost to form in the bag.

With a decent freezer bag and proper seal, you have basically stopped time.  Absent and incomplete seal or the bag being permeable over time, the meat should last a very long time.   I just thawed and smoked a ring of Italian sausage that was vac packed over a year ago last week.  It was hidden in the back of the freezer as most of my sausage does not last that long before being eaten.  Tasted fine (it was frozen as fresh - but I do like to let the fresh sausage sit at least 24 hours in the fridge for the flavors to meld before freezing if my goal is to freeze the meat). 

Also how you thaw frozen meat affects the quality of the final product. 

Letting it thaw in the fridge overnight is the best IMO.  But for a quick thaw the best way is to put the still sealed freezer bag in a container with room temp tap water and let it slowly thaw.  Stick a plate or something on top to keep the entire vac bag submerged.  Should only take 30 minutes or so unless it's a really thickly stuffed vac bag.   Microwave is the worst way - just don't do it!!!!   You can let it air thaw on a counter, but then you are really going to be stretching out the time it will take and the core will likely still be frozen (be especially conscious of time and temp when dealing with un-cured sausage). 9 times out of 10, I go with the sealed vac bag in room temp water method.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2017)

dward51 said:


> With freezing it has more to do with the way the meat was wrapped for freezing than anything else IMO.
> 
> Freezer paper, zip lock bags, zip lock freezer bags, and wrapped with foil or plastic wrap are the least protective.  Better protection means longer storage time.  Basically when frozen, the meat is going to try and loose moisture if possible and that is what causes freezer burn.  The more the moisture from the ice crystals can escape, the quicker it happens.  If you are finding ice crystals or "frost" on meat in your bag or wrapping, it's not going to last long at all.
> 
> ...


All Great stuff, by Dave!!

I haven't gotten any freezer burns in 10 years, since I got my Vac Sealer, and I have had many things in my freezers for over 2 years.

I thaw everything in my fridge!

I'll often give it a jump start sitting in the dish rack in the sink for awhile, but it's always still frozen when it gets to the fridge.

Most things are thawed over night, but things like my Prime Ribs usually take about 3 days before I prep them for Smoking.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Sep 1, 2017)

Brewz said:


> Hey experts!
> 
> I have a question about freezing meat that's bothering me. First let me tell you what I'm using so you can give the best advice.
> 
> ...


Nah, maybe in the Fridge. The freezer should keep it a long time

I make link, breakfast, hot links, kielbasa, bologna, salami etc, etc I vac seal mine and tuck it away in the freezer to enjoy later on.

Gary


----------



## driedstick (Sep 5, 2017)

dward51 said:


> With freezing it has more to do with the way the meat was wrapped for freezing than anything else IMO.
> 
> Freezer paper, zip lock bags, zip lock freezer bags, and wrapped with foil or plastic wrap are the least protective.  Better protection means longer storage time.  Basically when frozen, the meat is going to try and loose moisture if possible and that is what causes freezer burn.  The more the moisture from the ice crystals can escape, the quicker it happens.  If you are finding ice crystals or "frost" on meat in your bag or wrapping, it's not going to last long at all.
> 
> ...


Ya that!!! Great info right here.


----------



## brewz (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone!

All good information and it confirms what I thought was correct.  The article I read (which I can't find again, I've read a lot of them) on freezing sausage was written in a very technical context. It stated the fat in pork sausage begins to turn rancid after 30 days of being frozen, changing the taste and quality of the sausage. But in the real world, according to people who actually do it (you), this isn't the case. Mine are all vacuum sealed, so I think I'm in good shape.

Thanks again.


----------

